# Teichfolie mit Teichfolie verbinden



## Andyzx12r (15. Apr. 2016)

Hallo in die Gemeinde,

ich muss mal in die Gemeinde hier was Fragen:

Ich möchte Folien mit einanderverbinden.
Der Grund hier für ist eine Teicherweiterung.

Da es leider einmal PVC zu EPDM ist 
und das zweite EPDM zu EPDM.

Ich wollte eigentlich Sikaflex 221 verwenden.

Passt das ?


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Apr. 2016)

Ich glaube nicht, Sikaflex 221 ist kein Folienkleber. Aber ich denke da werden sich noch Spezialisten melden die mehr Ahnung haben als ich.


----------



## mitch (16. Apr. 2016)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> PVC zu EPDM


wenn die Klebestelle nicht zu lange ist könnte man auch klemmen und verschrauben 
so z.B.   V2A leiste  | PVC | Sikaflex 221 | EPDM | V2A leiste 

PVC + EPDM verkleben =  mir ist da nix bekannt

PVC + PVC verkleben =  mit speziellen Klebern ==> google fragen


Produktdatenblatt: http://www.wohnwagen-brendes.de/_Download/sikaflex-221-d.pdf


----------



## jolantha (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Andreas, 
schön, daß du auch mal wieder hier auftauchst , 
Du kennst doch den Spruch : Versuch macht kluch 
Ich hab mit nem PVC - Folienkleber sogar eine defekte Schweißbahn auf meinem Flachdach dicht bekommen . 
Alle haben gesagt, das geht nicht, und jetzt hält es schon drei Jahre . 
Vielleicht geht es ja auch bei PVC + EPDM .


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Andreas,
für EPDM zu EPDM gibt es ja Lösungen... (geht wie Fahrradschlauch). Die dazu erforderlichen Klebebänder, Kleber, Primer und Reiniger (das ist nichts weiter als Verdünnung, oder PVC-Reiniger) werden von diversen Versendern angeboten, dort findet man auch Anleitungen.
EPDM auf PVC geht auf eigene Gefahr. An wenig belasteten Stellen (kein nachträglicher Zug, kein Herumlaufen) kann es reichen, tatsächlich einfach zu kleben. Dafür würde ich eher einen Polymerkleber empfehlen (z. B. Innotec), der bleibt dauerelastisch (wie die Folien auch). Eine Vorbehandlung mit Reiniger (und Primer) erzeugt eine günstigere Oberfläche zum Kleben. 
Eine Vorreinigung (vor der Behandlung mit Lösungsmittel) mit Wasser Spülmittel/bzw. Universalreiniger ist empfehlenswert, aber nicht ausreichend. In einem Handversuch kann man nicht sehen, ob eine meterlange Foliennaht genau so gut funktioniert wie ein kleines Teststück. Z. B. ein kleiner Wachsfleck genügt, um die Klebenaht zu unterbrechen (der wäre nach der Reinigerbehandlung nicht mehr da).
Wenn es um das Verbinden einzelner Teiche auf Wasserlinie oder darüber geht, dann würde ich mit großzügiger Überlappung und dem nächstbesten Kleber und Reiniger arbeiten, ganz wie Anne das mit ihrem Dach gemacht hat. An solchen Stellen kann man bei Bedarf recht gut nachbessern, und wirken sich kleine Undichtigkeiten nicht sehr stark aus.


----------



## Andyzx12r (17. Apr. 2016)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Ich werde mir auf jedenfall für die EPDM- Folie einen passendes Kleber besorgen.

Wenn ihr einen Tipp für mich habt wäre das super, natürlich dann per PN.
Ich denke öffentlich über das Board wäre wohl nicht so gut.


----------



## jolantha (18. Apr. 2016)

Andreas, 


Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Ich denke öffentlich über das Board wäre wohl nicht so gut.



grade öffentlich finde ich viel besser, gute Tips und Tricks können andere Mitglieder manchmal auch gebrauchen .


----------



## mitch (18. Apr. 2016)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Ich denke öffentlich über das Board wäre wohl nicht so gut.



wir würden schon gerne wissen wollen ob der "*geheimkleber*" dann auch hält 

Anne & andere wollen vieleicht auch mal EPDM+PVC verkleben


----------



## Lion (18. Apr. 2016)

hallo Andreas,
Stichwort: LKW- oder Anhänger-Planen
vielleicht gibt es in deiner Gegend eine Firma welche Planen für LKW oder Anhänger herstellt, bei mir, falls
ich Schweißarbeiten machen muss, kommen die sehr gerne und machen dieses professionell
und für relativ kleines Geld. Beide Planen oder Folien werden miteinander durch Heißluft zusammengeschweißt,
hält perfekt.     VG. Léon


----------



## Andyzx12r (18. Apr. 2016)

So meinte ich das auch nicht .

Ich dachte da mehr an Schleichwerbung.
Also meinte wegen können wir gern hier die Produkte Einstellen vielleicht sogar gleich mit Preis.
Wäre auch in meinem Sinn.

@Leon: Deine Idee finde ich gut.
Ich werde mal googeln ob ein Planenbauer bei mir auf der Ecke ist.


----------



## jolantha (19. Apr. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Anne & andere wollen vieleicht auch mal EPDM+PVC verkleben



Gaaanz ehrlich, ich weiß noch nicht mal, was ich für Folie habe . Seit 1998 existiert der Teich, inkl. Veränderungen und Reparaturen. 
Die Folienflicken, die ich im Laufe der Jahre  nach und nach aufgebracht habe, sind immer irgendwelche Reststücke von anderen
Leuten, die ich dann immer mitnehme nach dem Motto : Kann man ja noch mal gebrauchen 
Wenn kleben nicht hält, versuch ich es mit dem Heißluftföhn , irgendwas hält dann immer


----------



## Lion (19. Apr. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Gaaanz ehrlich, ich weiß noch nicht mal, was ich für Folie habe .



 *Anne,*
du müsstest uns aber sagen können, ob Du eine *schwarze* oder *grüne *oder ........ Folie hast ?

  gerne hören wir von Dir. VG. Léon


----------



## Andyzx12r (19. Apr. 2016)

Schwarz oder grün, schwarz oder grün...

Also das kann ich bei mir sagen: Schwarz.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist die von Anne auch Schwarz.

So nun noch mal ernsthaft:
Ich habe heute mit der Firma Sika gesprochen.
Habe von dem Mitarbeiter eine Telefonnummer eines Herren bekommen der dort wohl
der Teichfolienspezi ist.

Nur leider war er nicht an das Telefon zu bekommen.
Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## jolantha (20. Apr. 2016)

Also, ist doch ganz einfach, mein Teich ist schwarz, und als Flicken hab ich schwarz und grün 
weil grad nichts Anderes da war. 
Dann hab ich aber auch noch so grau-anthrazit . Bei Einigen ist die eine Seite hochglänzend,
die mache ich immer nach unten . Richtig ??
( Andy, ich bin ernsthaft, kennst mich doch )


----------



## Andyzx12r (20. Apr. 2016)

So ich habe heute mal rum Telefoniert.

Die FIrma Sika, hat keinen passenden Kleber.
Naturagard hat keinen passenden Kleber
(Wo bei der Gesprächspartner mir dann auch erzählt das man EPDM Folie nicht kleben/verschweißen kann, 
er wirkte auch sehr lustlos am Telefon. Da hatte ich mir mehr versprochen von der Firma)
Eine Firma die nur Teichfolie verkauft ( Mir will der Name jetzt nicht einfallen)
hat mir wenig Hoffnung gemacht. Da steht aber noch das Gespräche mit dem Firmeninhaber morgen aus.

Nur die Firma Oase sagte: Kein Problem (Passt zu Annes Aussage ).
Der Kleber heißt: Oase Unifix plus.

Hat jemand bereits Erfahrung machen können mit diesem Kleber?


----------



## Andyzx12r (21. Apr. 2016)

Ich habe noch mal eine Idee:

Was wäre wenn man auf einer VA Schiene die eine Seite mit PVC und die andere mit EPDM Verklebt wird?
Kleber um die Folie auf das VA zu kleben sollte dann doch nicht das Problem sein?


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Andreas,
dann nimm doch Aluminium - das hat bessere Hafteigenschaften. Wobei ich in beiden Fällen leichte Bauchschschmerzen habe, dass die Schiene auf lange Sicht korrodiert (so sie unter Wasser liegt).


----------



## mitch (21. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Andreas,

siehe Beitrag #3 - das halt auch noch nach Jahren


----------



## Andyzx12r (22. Apr. 2016)

Mensch richtig hab ich das Überlesen.

Das werde ich mal im Kopf behalten.
Ich könnte auch eine Aluminumschiene benutzten die Pulverbeschichten lassen.
Das sollte dann 10 Jahre halten, hoffentlich.


----------



## mitch (22. Apr. 2016)

Alu ist aber u.U. ned so gut im Wasser  (* defekter Link entfernt *) ,
schmale V2A Streifen tun es auch  und halten wohl länger bis ewig 







https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2012_05_25_21053_3898-jpg.102411/


----------



## Andyzx12r (22. Apr. 2016)

So, jetzt möchte ich mich bedanken!!!
Wenn man so tolle Unterstützung bekommt, macht das schon Spass.

Die Idee ist wirklich super.
Ich denke so werde ich das auch machen.

Eine Frage habe ich noch: Wie weit sind die einzelnen Schrauben auseinander.


----------



## mitch (22. Apr. 2016)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Wie weit sind die einzelnen Schrauben auseinander.


ich denk mal das das ca. 10cm waren, mehr sollte auch gehen wenn die v2A streifen etwas fester sind

wie viel cm hast du denn zu verbinden?


----------



## jolantha (23. Apr. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> wie viel cm hast du denn zu verbinden?


Ich glaube, bei Andreas geht das eher in die Meter, so wie der umbaut , 
warum er uns keine Bilder hier zeigt, versteh ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Apr. 2016)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> dann nimm doch Aluminium - das hat bessere Hafteigenschaften.





Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Ich könnte auch eine Aluminumschiene benutzten die Pulverbeschichten lassen.


Hallöle 
So nimmst du dem Alu aber seine OberflächenEigenschaften !
EPDM verbindet kein kleben noch heißluftfönen !


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Andre,
schön dass Du Dich hier einklinkst. 
Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie sich Andre entscheidet. Da er noch gar nicht gesagt hat, wo die "Naht" verläuft, hat's viele bunte Tipps gegeben. Die Idee von Mitch, mit Metall die Folien zusammenzudrücken ("kleberfrei"), und dann die Schraublöcher zu dichten, finde ich sehr gut. Wie sagte schon Anne: 


jolantha schrieb:


> warum er uns keine Bilder hier zeigt, versteh ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Apr. 2016)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Die Idee von Mitch


Wär auch meine Erste Wahl  die Bilder hierfür sollten zum "alten"  Teich gehören !
Man kann auch auch einen Grossen Flansch bauen , dann die Fischi's zum Gewöhnen mit Futter locken !
So gehen auch die Grossen nach einer Weile durch ! Sie müssen natürlich passen


----------



## Andyzx12r (24. Apr. 2016)

Na gut dann stelle ich mal ein paar Bilder ein,  So fing alles an.
Ungefähr einen Meter hinter der Latte bis zu der Erdkante im Vordergrund soll der Durchbruch sein. Die Erdtreppe im Becken sind dann noch verschwunden.

   Dann haben wir ein bischen Wasser eingefüllt. ( hier noch Brunnenwasser was leider sehr stark Eisenhaltig ist, kommt aber wieder raus.

  Das ist der jetzige Teich wo man noch die neu Schutzfolie sehen kann. Drt soll die Verbindung sein.

    Und hier noch ein paar Rohre die ich an meinen Filter gelegt habe.

Bin gespannt auf Eure Aussagen.


----------



## mitch (24. Apr. 2016)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Ungefähr einen Meter hinter der Latte bis zu der Erdkante im Vordergrund soll der Durchbruch sein.


das sollte mit dem verklemmen der Folie zwischen v2A leisten gehen, sogar auch ohne wasser im großen Teich abzulassen.


----------



## Andyzx12r (24. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Mitch,

ich muss das Wasser sowieso rauslassen, ich möchte auch den alten Teich einmal neu aufsetzten.
Wenn es geht so gar noch die ein oder andere Flachwasserzone etwas tiefer sstzten.

Ich würde die V2A Leiste in mehreren Teil fertigen wollen.


----------



## mitch (24. Apr. 2016)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> ... Leiste in mehreren Teil fertigen wollen.


das sollte gut gehen, und zwischen die Folien auch noch Dichtungsmittel (sikaflex, innotec) geben, sicher ist sicher


----------



## Andyzx12r (24. Apr. 2016)

Na Klar, sehe ich auch so..


----------



## mareike (9. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

mein Teich hat ein Leck, weiß nicht genau wo. Ich habe schon den Uferbelag aus dem Moorbeet gezogen, damit kein Wasser mehr aus dem Teich gezogen wird. Den Bachlauf habe ich auch mit Folie erneuert, so dass dieser auch ausgeschlossen werden kann. Mein Verdacht könnte sein, dass an einer Seite, quasi Eingangsseite, etwas nicht ok ist. Nun habe ich folgendes vor: ich lasse das Wasser ab, so dass die erste Stufe trocken ist und wollte dann ein Stück Folie, etwa 2,40 m mal 25 cm auf die Folie kleben und hoffe, dass das Wasser hält. Ich hatte gelesen, den Kleber von Oase Unifix plus zu nehmen oder habt ihr andere Tips?

Viele Grüße
mareike


----------



## Andyzx12r (9. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Mareike,

ich habe vor ein paar Wochen mit dem Unifix plus gearbeitet und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.

Folgendes kann ich Dir als Tipp mit geben: Der Untergrund sollte nach Möglichkeit glatt sein.
Ich habe zwei Nähte auf die unter Folie, ca 5mm dick, gelegt. dann die oberer Folie drauf gelegt und mit einer Hartgummirolle angedrückt.
Das habe ich dann so 24 Stunden trocknen lassen.
Nach den 24 Stunden habe ich mir die Naht noch einmal mir angschaut und eine dünne Nacht auf die bestehende gelegt.


----------

